

Kill the Password: Why a String of Characters Can’t Protect Us Anymore - harveylord
http://www.wired.com/2012/11/ff-mat-honan-password-hacker/

======
paulhauggis
Moral of the story:

1) Use 2-factor authentication (even twitter supports this, what was this
author thinking??) 2) Don't rely on 'cloud' services to keep all of your
important pictures or documents safe.

~~~
harveylord
Then again, it seems to me that if someone really wants to hack you, they can,
no?

